# I'm Calling Your Asses Out! Quit Lurking And Speak Up



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

ajra1307, alan.w.abbott, allen530, bananawaver, betoesca, brimstone, c.tiberius, Capttrae, dankrebs, etoolguy, GabeB, globetruck, gvtoolsrepairs, Hiker1,, jagular, jason.mayberry68, jey, jstert, NWPilgrim, rooster85, Smokin04, uppie89


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

AhhhhAAA DAAAMN! No he di'int!!!!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> ajra1307, alan.w.abbott, allen530, bananawaver, betoesca, brimstone, c.tiberius, Capttrae, dankrebs, etoolguy, GabeB, globetruck, gvtoolsrepairs, Hiker1,, jagular, jason.mayberry68, jey, jstert, NWPilgrim, rooster85, Smokin04, uppie89


I like the moniker @bananawaver


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I like the moniker @bananawaver


You too huh? I wanted to give him/her a special invite!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm still kind of amazed we have hundreds of people on this site at any given time, but only a few dozen ever post anything.

Is it good that 600+ people are on right now, but only 50-ish are members? Does that mean we're popular, or not popular enough to actually join?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Statistically, 50-60% of those online are bots.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

It means they come here, listen to the general 'tude, roll their eyes and move on to _Little House On The Prairie_.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> It means they come here, listen to the general 'tude, roll their eyes and move on to _Little House On The Prairie_.


More likely they prefer to burry their heads in the sand rather than confront challenging problems or have their ideology challenged, factual or not. Most people are unwilling to accept anything other than what they already believe regardless of the evidence.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

This is the internet. None of you are a challenging problem, nor do any of you represent any type of challenge to one's ideology.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

I for one did a lot of lurking before wading in. I didn’t think I had that much new to offer. There were many times I started to respond and then just realized that I was saying the same thing as 10 other posts so why bother. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> This is the internet. None of you are a challenging problem, nor do any of you represent any type of challenge to one's ideology.


You speak as if you're not in the same boat.
However, you are.

Challenged perhaps, but not challenging in the least.
:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> It means they come here, listen to the general 'tude, roll their eyes and move on to _Little House On The Prairie_.


I think you are right.

One of our sister sites have rules that irk the heck outta me, but they usually have over twice the online members at any given time and the same amount of participating members.

Still, I am against stricter rules. or enforcement.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't have an answer. I've seen _exactly_ the same phenomenon in woodworking, shooting, preps, scuba diving and sailing boards.

In some categories, the very strictest rules have way more folks than other boards. One of the most rule bound, but also the undisputed heavy weight champion for membership in the woodworking community is the board Sawmill Creek. They won't even let you use an alias, everyone must register under their proper first and last name. Rule enforcement has been called "draconian". And they have far, far more members than any other woodworking board. Maybe any other two woodworking boards.

In sailing, two of the oldest forums have had their membership drop through the floor because of their rule enforcement, and the one sailing forum that practically ignores rules (unless you call them pedophiles. Pictures of young girls, long story. You're running a weird board when insinuating pedophilia is specified as against the rules.) has had it's membership skyrocket. There's a whole subculture on it about the folks who have been kicked off the other two boards.

M1911.org, one of the oldest (and formerly the go-to for 1911 folks) is on life-support, folks blame rules. Personally, I think that's more of a case of uneven enforcement and flat bad information, but those are completely different problems, and much harder to deal with.

Don't even get me started about scuba boards. They've been coming, going and causing constipation since the days of rec.scuba. Both my lovely wife and I have T-shirts that say "rec.scuba: where the weak are killed and eaten."

You want to see some snippy little bitches, or a community of snippy little bitches, learn to hack C, join a C board and ask a basic question. Just make sure you finish you coffee first.

I do know that rules have been a problem since the days of dial-up BBSs.

I will also say that I've learned a few things about the nature of rules from forums. One of them is that any rule binds the ruler, too. You write a rule, and it doesn't mean anything unless you enforce it. So you enforce it. And as soon as you enforce it, two (extra) things happen: people expect you to enforce it next time, too, just like you did the first time. So you better have written your rule right, (I didn't) because now you're married to it.

The second thing that happens, the thing I didn't see coming, is folks hear of a certain board that has a certain rule, and they show up _because of that rule_, with a very strong expectation that you're going to continue to enforce your rule, whatever it is, just as you did before they showed up. Now, not only are you married to your rule, but you can't change it without losing all those new folks, because the whole reason they're here is because they heard that you'll let them talk about dives below 200 feet, or that you don't allow a single syllable of profanity, or pictures of woodworking equipment without guards, or pictures of women on boats in bikinis, or whatever your rule is. And whatever your rule is, the rule, by itself, is going to attract X number of snippy little bitches, and if you want them to stay, you don't get to touch your rule.

So now you have the benefit of my opinion, which my dog holds in extremely high esteem. Use it wisely.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know about all that shit, I just came here for the women and booze. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

when one counts the foreign IP's and those associated to BOTs or the Fed....I'd say we have just a few actual people dropping in...and a ton of loggers/alerts going, waiting for someone to drop the B word.


The only way to get the feeds into your system or what ever the hell you call it is to be logged in to see all the pages and tag specific ones to follow. Inor will know more about this than I do.....If he can put his sock puppet down long enough to play that is.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Actually ….. this site can be quite entertaining, just like a good book. I read along for a year before I joined, and knew all the "suspicious characters" quite well by the time I first posted.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> This is the internet. None of you are a challenging problem, nor do any of you represent any type of challenge to one's ideology.


So then why roll the eyes and move on if not preconceived ideas of how things are or work? Your argument is circular.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> I don't have an answer. I've seen _exactly_ the same phenomenon in woodworking, shooting, preps, scuba diving and sailing boards.
> 
> In some categories, the very strictest rules have way more folks than other boards. One of the most rule bound, but also the undisputed heavy weight champion for membership in the woodworking community is the board Sawmill Creek. They won't even let you use an alias, everyone must register under their proper first and last name. Rule enforcement has been called "draconian". And they have far, far more members than any other woodworking board. Maybe any other two woodworking boards.
> 
> ...


I don't think Ol' Jammer has put together a more helpful or informative post than the above during his entire tenure here.
Is this a change in the winds?
Well done. I'm a bit astonished, honestly.
More positive contributions to come I hope.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm start my own Board then....My rules.....
1. all monkey Porn remains in the Monkey Porn section.
2 No foul language indescriminently uttered....must be directed at an individual.
3. Bacon threads must close every day before 12:00 Noon until 4:00 am
4. No nudity, of anyone weighing over 145 lbs or under 18.
5. If your a liberal, you must self Identify as a butt plug and use the pronoun "dat".
6 Absolutely no display of Racism accepted here....all of our words are black and white so we are all *******. If you use larger font your a fat ******....if you use colorized font your a colorful ******.
7. If if your not from America...Then you must self identify as a Non AMerican Selected Transnational individual or Nasti -******.
8. Every threatening post must include a picture of your crotch or Breasts....so that the veracity of your threat can be weighed.
9. All mods must daily submit to drug testing...or prove via other means that they are on some intoxicating substance...in order to maintain a sunny disposition and interaction with the forum.
10. The owner of my board must be thanked...by every member... on no less than 4 posts or 4 times on any single post.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I'm start my own Board then....My rules.....
> 1. all monkey Porn remains in the Monkey Porn section.
> 2 No foul language indescriminently uttered....must be directed at an individual.
> 3. Bacon threads must close every day before 12:00 Noon until 4:00 am
> ...


A lot of thought went into this.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

By non Americans you mean non US Citizens, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> A lot of thought went into this.


And he still screwed it up. He has mods waking up at 0400 just to enforce a minor rule.

It sounds like he wants to use language that will get him killed, and is trying to make himself a nice, safe place.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> A lot of thought went into this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Bout 30 seconds.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MikeTango said:


> By non Americans you mean non US Citizens, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Naw...even some US CItizens who are anti constitution need to self identify as Nasti- ******* too. AMerican is a mind set as well as a Citizenship.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> AMerican is a mind set as well as a Citizenship.


Maybe in your world.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

@Prepared One, Theres women and booze? I hope my wife don't find out.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

modfan said:


> @Prepared One, Theres women and booze? I hope my wife don't find out.


Ain't found none yet, but I believe perseverance will win the day! I think what I has to do is follow that thar @Denton feller, I think he knows where the booze is hid. :devil:


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

@Prepared One, I'm going to have to stay away from you and that Denton fella. You guy's have the potential to get me in trouble and I do enough of that on my own.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prob FBI infiltrators.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

I lurked quite a bit before I enjoyed.....joined and still don't post much, when I can add value, valid opinion or ask a question. Enjoy the hell out of reading the content on here though.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

youngridge said:


> I lurked quite a bit before I enjoyed.....joined and still don't post much, when I can add value, valid opinion or ask a question. Enjoy the hell out of reading the content on here though.


You do NOT have to add value when you post. Were that a prerequisite, I'd never touch the keyboard!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> You do NOT have to add value when you post.


Really?

Huh. Okay.

I've been working so hard to make each post an exquisitely crafted, functional work of art that explains, teaches and amuses.

I didn't mean to lead our new members astray.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Really?
> 
> Huh. Okay.
> 
> ...


We are all blown away by you displaying a very endearing sense of humor. Don't blow it!

Yes; you have been educational of late.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Really?
> 
> Huh. Okay.
> 
> ...


We are all blown away by you displaying a very endearing sense of humor. Don't blow it!

Yes; you have been educational of late.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

And handsome. I'm very handsome. My wife tells me I've always been smokin' hot, and that was after I lost those teeth.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> And handsome. I'm very handsome. My wife tells me I've always been smokin' hot, and that was after I lost those teeth.


I don't know how to explain this to you, brother, so I'll be brutal. Our women lie to us.

As I say to mine, "Don't lie to me, woman; I have a mirror."


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Says you!

Here, I'll prove it:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









See? Now, don't you feel foolish?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Says you!
> 
> Here, I'll prove it:
> 
> ...


The one freaking time I surf the net without a shirt.... damnit it!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey! Looking at that picture, I found my AirSoft gun!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I don't know how to explain this to you, brother, so I'll be brutal. Our women lie to us.
> 
> As I say to mine, "Don't lie to me, woman; I have a mirror."


Mine doesn't even bother lying to me anymore. She knows I married way out of my league, and tells me so every chance she gets. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't care how beautiful, charming, sexy, or wonderful a woman is.....There's some dude somewhere, sick and tired of taking her shit.


----------

